# sound file filtering...



## ivanp (Jul 7, 2008)

this is more a query about filtering noise from an mp3 file that i recorded. It was an interview recorded from a mobile phone conversation, playing it back the signal from the phone has created a constant noise interference making it difficult to understand. Trying to filter rout the white noise but so far no success, any suggestions?


----------

